# A boulder fell on the highway in Ohio.



## Alex (10/4/15)

source: http://imgur.com/xfxZH2d

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/15)

Holy sh.... That's some boulder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/4/15)

Thats half the mountain


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/15)

Ow my goodness!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## FireFly (11/4/15)

FAaaaaark......


----------



## Riaz (11/4/15)

Gee wizZ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireFly (11/4/15)

Granite Kitchen tops for Days


----------



## Alex (11/4/15)

I should have titled this, A mountain fell on the Highway 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (11/4/15)

Now all you need is a dude sitting vaping on it

Vapour Mountain !

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Now all you need is a dude sitting vaping on it
> 
> Vapour Mountain !
> 
> ...



Classic @Rotten_Bunny 
@Oupa, you have to see this


----------

